
More Top Yahoos Heading for the Exits - sant0sk1
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/12/more-top-yahoos-heading-for-the-exits/
======
jeroen
The article mentions 3 leaving Yahoos, and 3 more in the last 2 years. Hardly
a "steady exodus".

